# Some shallow shad baits



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I started to play around with some shallow running shad baits. They are 6" long. I like to play around with metals and foils. They are a pain in the you know what! After I finish one it seems to worth it. They run 6 feet and up. The action is a bit crazy but that would be good for the toothy critters I think. 
I met up with VC thursday night at Westbranch for an evening fishing trip and to test some lures. I casted one of these around and I am exicited about the upcoming shallow bite that is upcoming.

I played around putting rattles in them. I think it might be a good thing.

I really liked them as a casting twitch bait.


Take care everyone
John




I can't believe September is a week away!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are a couple others:


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those look great! Nothing like catching a fish on something you made.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful stuff as always, John. I love that firetiger. It's about time you started posting some of your work!

Did you try those pearls yet?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Wow, those look great John. Almost too good to use.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those are definatly some remarkable baits. that firtiger one does look very cool.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I can only dream of one day making baits that look as good as the ones you and Vince make. These are absolutely stunning.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I hope to get together this weekend and fish with Vince some where. I hope to run some of these buggers. I think those musky's might be moving shallow again with the cool nights! 

I put some rattles in them. I jumped into our little swimming pool and had my wife reel the bait up. I was really suprised by the rattle sound underwater. I am also glad that she didn't hook me in the head! LOL

Vince, I haven't tried the pearls yet. I hope to this weekend on a couple of baits.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The shallow bite is underway. Give me a call for the info. You're going to like this.


----------

